# Honor killings alive and well in Iraq



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

These would be *the same Iraqi police that we've spent hundreds and hundreds of millions of dollars training, right?*

*'My daughter deserved to die for falling in love'*

Two weeks ago, The Observer revealed how 17-year-old student Rand Abdel-Qader was beaten to death by her father after becoming infatuated with a British soldier in Basra. In this remarkable interview, Abdel-Qader Ali explains why he is unrepentant - and how police backed his actions.



> Afif Sarhan in Basra and Caroline Davies
> The Observer, Sunday May 11 2008
> 
> For Abdel-Qader Ali there is only one regret: that he did not kill his daughter at birth.
> ...


 :eyeroll:

Why are we continuing to help them again? Anyone think maybe we need to recruit several thousand American Muslim leaders to go over there on "missions" to restore religous order? If Islam really is such a peaceful relgion maybe it is time for the American leaders of said religion to put their $$ where their prophetizing mouths are...

Ryan


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Why are we continuing to help them again? Anyone think maybe we need to recruit several thousand American Muslim leaders to go over there on "missions" to restore religous order? If Islam really is such a peaceful relgion maybe it is time for the American leaders of said religion to put their $$ where their prophetizing mouths are...


Ya, I am about ready to say let them kill each other. Take their oil until they have repaid the debt they owe us, then turn them loose on each other. I am really getting sick of these neanderthals. Your also right about the self righteous jerks in this country.

If they harbor or support terrorists don't send men in again. Just detonate something big enough to send them back to the stone age. Honor killing my behind.

Next time instead of our boys dieing lets just arm Israel to the hilt.  If that don't get a response I'm slipping. Where is the little shield icon? You know the one that protects you from crap when it hits the fan.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

> If they harbor or support terrorists don't send men in again. Just detonate something big enough to send them back to the stone age.


Plainsman,

I am starting to really agree with this thought...A big boom would be an appropriate honour killing.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

this crap happens right here in the states....a goofy bastard who had 2 daughters and lived in Fort Worth, killed them both and left them in a taxi cab (head shot, happened a couple months ago), both about 17 years old, for dating American boys. 
these people have an ***-ed up view of religion and the world. yes, turning the sand into glass sounds like a pretty good idea to me....kill them all and let their god sort them out....any religion that justifies killing your own is not a religion......it is fanaticism...... :eyeroll:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I may be mistaken, but I believe it will be a long time before the Iraqi public behaves 100% like we expect them to, and I do believe we should be getting some compensation for the money we are spendiong there, but I still believe the cause is worthwhile. Has anyone seen "Charlie Wilson's War"?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

God let his own Son die on the cross, maybe it's OK. 

One less muzzy anyway, maybe more than one when you kill the females.

Sick sons a biatchs is what they are!! :evil:

But hey what about our little rain showers ain't they nice?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> But hey what about our little rain showers ain't they nice?


Rain???? You got rain????? You lucky suuuuuuucker.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

While Honor killings are terrible there are women and children killed everyday in the US by their loved ones. Look at North Dakota alone the vast majority of murders are family members on each other. When are we going to drop a bomb on ourselves? I would dare to say that there are more murders in Philadelphia than all of Basra in any given time frame.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

swift said:


> While Honor killings are terrible there are women and children killed everyday in the US by their loved ones. Look at North Dakota alone the vast majority of murders are family members on each other. When are we going to drop a bomb on ourselves? I would dare to say that there are more murders in Philadelphia than all of Basra in any given time frame.


The vast majority of murders in North Dakota????? What are we up to now three maybe even four a year. Mostly over greed for money or something. That doesn't make it right, but that doesn't take away from the appalling reason young Muslim girls are being killed. Did you fail to grasp the irony of killing someone for your honor? As if murder is ok, but loving a non-Muslim is worthy of capitol punishment.


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> What are we up to now three maybe even four a year


Actually there are a few more than that but all total ND ranks at 49 or 50 each year for violent crime out of the 50 states. Probable has something to do with being snowed or iced in 9 months out of the year. http://www.disastercenter.com/crime/ndcrimn.htm The one crime rate that is climbing is forcible rape which puts the state at 38th. Suspect the disappearance of sheep in the state has a big part to play in that. :lol:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

swift said:


> I would dare to say that there are more murders in Philadelphia than all of Basra in any given time frame.


Ummmm no. That is categorically completely and factually incorrect .

But it makes a good soundbite for a wild azz guess. That part of Basra is one of the most dangerous places in all of Iraq at the moment. There are many sections of the area that are fully insurgent controlled to this day. However since Britain is in charge of that area, we both don't hear as much about it, and we aren't military motivated to come in and take over from the British.


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I'm confused. I'm OK with that being an appalling reason for a murder, but I missed out on what was a good reason. Greed, jealousy, fear? I'm not a lover of Islam, but I got some vibes of real Muslim hate. I hope we are hating the violence and not the person. Sometimes we need to step and get a new perspective. Try reading Newt Gingrich's new book, for a new perspective on our war with Japan.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Check this out:

http://www.nytimes.com/imagepages/2007/ ... PHIC.html#


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sdeprie, I sure hope I didn't come off that way. All murder is wrong, but some do appear more tragic and brutal than others. For example a gang member killed fighting over turf doesn't appear to me as tragic as an innocent woman walking down the street killed for $20 in her purse. It appears to me even more tragic to be murdered because you genuinely love someone a relative doesn't approve of.

Buckeye, what are you doing running an add for Handgun Control Incorporated? Lets keep in mind that although we have many gun deaths our murder rate is lower than many countries. They don't have handguns, so murders are committed with other weapons. The number one cause of death in some countries is beatings, poisons, and lets not forget that some car accidents are not accidents at all. There is an old episode of All in the Family where Archie is arguing with Meat Head about suicide and gun control. Archie says to Meat Head "so it's ok if they kill themselves jumping out windows"? This is the Hollywood crowd using humor to make Archie and second amendment supporters look stupid. Archie was portraying as a racist in the show, a bigot at times, and nearly always the uneducated fool. So coming from Archie this statement looks stupid, and it also made NRA arguments looked at in the same light. However, if a person commits suicide does it really matter if he used a gun or jumped from a sixth floor? If a person is murdered does it make a difference if the perpetrator used a gun or a baseball bat? Which is more brutal? Is our punk on the street who shoots a competitive drug dealer as brutal as a Muslim who cuts off his daughters head?

Lets not sucker for Hollyweird bias humor nor the radical left's anti firearms smoke and mirrors. Murder is murder and out freedom as a society should not be jeopardized because of a few homicidal maniacs. It's foolish to punish everyone for the acts of criminals. It always amazes me that those who wish to abolish our rights at the same time coddle the criminal. I have a cartoon hanging on the bulletin board in my gun room. It's a liberal lynch mob hanging a handgun while the criminal who is sneaking away is smiling.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Yes, I'm glad you added that Plainsman that article also included suicide and police action. In the same year (2004) 42,836 deaths were attributed to automobile accidents. That's just like the NY Times, though. Next we should go after Land-O-Lakes for putting real butter on the market that causes heart disease. How many deaths can be attributed to cigarettes? Come on where do we stop. But back on topic. Our Constitution should never be blocked from any public proceeding, PERIOD!


----------



## scott (Oct 11, 2002)

In my opinion its just another cowardly Muslim doing what they do best. Cheat steal murder and hate.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

The point being we, as a society, see the murders that happen as a crime. Not as something where the police slap you on the back and say "Good job."


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

Plainsman, you were not the one I was addressing, but I can understand and do feel the frustration. There are a lot of places where the hate runs so deep there just is no escape. It seems a real paradox that some of the most vicious hate crimes committed are religiously motivated, and this is just one example. Muslim/Christian/Jewish, Protestant/Catholic, and so on. I was about to say that could never happen here, but look at the history of the Mormon church. Driven out of Independence, Mo, the president murdered, the massacre at Hann's Mill. Or how about our persecution of Native Americans, or slaves. (The last 2 are not particularly religious in nature.) Still, we live now in an atmosphere that promotes tolerance. It's hard to understand the intolerance we sometimes see.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Plainsman if I nearly drove you over the edge I apologize. I certainly had no intentions to promote any gun laws not already in place. I know it was irrelevant to the topic but threw it in as a check point. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

buckseye said:


> Plainsman if I nearly drove you over the edge I apologize. I certainly had no intentions to promote any gun laws not already in place. I know it was irrelevant to the topic but threw it in as a check point. :beer:


Ya, I'm touchy about my shootin irons.  :beer:


----------

